
Writing an Interpreter in Go - ezodude
https://interpreterbook.com
======
ezodude
This podcast goes through some of the highlights of the book,
[https://changelog.com/gotime/28](https://changelog.com/gotime/28)

I'm reading this now. Less dense than other interpreter/compiler books & All
about the code.

